# Clinical and molecular features of Hürthle cell carcinoma of the thyroid



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Clinical and molecular features of Hürthle cell carcinoma of the thyroid

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology/newsl-article.cfm/5593632/ZZAE36233BD012454DA6A78FECFD05D6D6/?news_id=811&newsdt=102014&subspec_id=419&utm_source=DailyNL&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_content=General-Article&utm_campaign=article-section


----------

